# One crank - two fish



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

This was a great day on the water, and this topped it off. The little one went about 1.5 lbs and the big one went about 3 lbs. Look at the full tummies. 

Rod: Lucky Craft Fat Mini Magic with spiral wrap
Reel: Daiwa Zillion 50th
Line: #10 Yo-Zuri Hybrid


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's pretty cool. You must have had them dialed in just right. I can't wait 'till I do that. (if ever)

Timmy Horton has done it three times on film! It looked exciting.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is very cool. Bet the fight felt odd.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

That is pretty cool! They had to put up one hell of a fight! lol


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks guys!

The fight was goofy. Sometimes they were fighting against each other, and sometimes they both pulled in the same direction. Things got interesting when they both decided to try to go under the boat.

I'll say this, if I wasn't using a mod/fast action cranking stick, I'm pretty sure that I would have lost one of them - probably the small one. He was only skin hooked.


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

That is awsome!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i think all of us have probably thought one time or another what that'd be like....you actually got to experience it...way to go!!!! nice fish!!


----------



## glenmontpikefisher (Feb 26, 2010)

nice. my dad had that happen to him in the farm pond. only on a jitter bug. the little one hit first and the big one which went about 5lbs had the little one in its mouth which it didnt even make 1lb but the small one was on thge back hook and the big one was on the front hook and when he pulled the big one out he was like no sh!t come check this out and get the camera i just caught 2 bass on one lure. it was pretty neat.


----------



## stream_stalker (May 10, 2006)

Why did you blur out the lure color?


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice. Congrats on joining the club. I did the same thing 2 years ago at Portage Lakes. Thought I was pulling a trash can lid through the water the whole time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

stream_stalker said:


> Why did you blur out the lure color?


LOL..ya whats the deal??? jk Nice Fish I only hope I get to experience that one day


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I'll post my own picture as well. Both hit on a Lucky Craft Sammy. Bigger one was 14 inches, the other 12 inches. I've also had it happen two other times, but the bass were smaller both times.


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't do that on a plastic worm!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

You kinda can...if it's a Carolina rig with a short leader and hook near the sinker. I did it last night at Tappan...I wasn't smart enough to take a pic though and both fish were pretty small...at least less than 10". It was a riot and a shock to see!!! lol


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

rackman323 said:


> Nice. Congrats on joining the club. I did the same thing 2 years ago at Portage Lakes. Thought I was pulling a trash can lid through the water the whole time.


you did not red it out now everyone will knows you bait .... i going out and but some right now ... 2 years ago that will still be a good one right


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've never seen a red crankbait like that before 
cool post though, grats!


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Had it happen Thursday morning at Hoover on a surface plug. Unfortunately both were small and one dropped off as I lifted them out of the water.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've told some friends the color and model of the crankbait. The reason certain colors don't work as well a couple years later is because everyone throws them. It is an effective, yet obscure color, and I'm keeping it that way.

Do some work, spend some money and find your own color.


----------

